# Ana Castro Liz, psicóloga: «Si te insiste mucho en tener sexo, también es violencia»



## zugastiagui (24 Jul 2022)

Feminazis, carne de psiquiátrico. 

*Ana Castro Liz, psicóloga: «Si te insiste mucho en tener sexo, también es violencia»*







Ana Castro Liz, psicóloga: «Si te insiste mucho en tener sexo, también es violencia»


----------



## _V_ (24 Jul 2022)

El sexo cómo método de control ha sido siempre una herramienta de las mujeres, de ahí el abolicionismo. Pero que esto se haya elevado a nivel gubernamentale es asqueroso.


----------



## hyugaa (24 Jul 2022)

Si el hombre sigue queriendo vivir en el planeta tierra ES VIOLENCIA CONTRA LAS MUJERES AFIRMO LA FEMINAZI DE TURNO


----------



## hyugaa (24 Jul 2022)

Pero joder la vida del beta proveedor no es violencia


----------



## Matgiber11 (24 Jul 2022)

Claro que sí ,la folla billetes


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (24 Jul 2022)

Y si me insiste ella?


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (24 Jul 2022)

Sálvate sola, zorra. A ver cómo te va.


----------



## belenus (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## charlie3 (24 Jul 2022)

Cuanto es mucho?


----------



## Cohaagen (24 Jul 2022)

Psicoloca: "Respirar en la misma habitación que una mujera, también es violencia".


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (24 Jul 2022)

A esa cerda no creo que la insistan mucho,...  
Que envidiosas y malignas son.


----------



## terraenxebre (24 Jul 2022)

En cambio si ella insiste mucho en ir a comer a casa de su madre no lo es.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Jul 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Feminazis, carne de psiquiátrico.
> 
> *Ana Castro Liz, psicóloga: «Si te insiste mucho en tener sexo, también es violencia»*
> 
> ...



Vaya cuello y pecho arrugao...

Ver esa imagen TAMBIÉN ES VIOLENCIA


----------



## PLS--palasaca (24 Jul 2022)

Opinar de todo es violencia.

Contradecirme es violencia.

Ver el mundo de otro color distinto al mio es violencia.

No darme la razón es violencia.

No ser el centro del metaverso es violencia.

Que el sol salga por el Este es violencia.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (24 Jul 2022)

MELAF00000000000


----------



## randomizer (24 Jul 2022)

Una pregunta, señora psicoloca: si ella te dice "si no haces X, no hay sexo", ¿es violencia?


----------



## Tae-suk (24 Jul 2022)

*Ana Castro Liz, psicóloga: «Si te insiste mucho en tener sexo, también es violencia»*

Y yo le pregunto a la psicóloga: ¿Y cuando la que insiste es ella? ¿También es violencia o en ese caso no?


----------



## Topacio (24 Jul 2022)

Los que hacen psicóloga son curiosamente, los que más de la olla están.
Véase Vicentín


----------



## petro6 (24 Jul 2022)

Se nota que lo dice una que tiene cómo pareja sexual el pico de la lavadora mientras centrifuga.


----------



## Abrojo (24 Jul 2022)

el mundo es violento. Fin.


----------



## Sardónica (24 Jul 2022)

Las feministas CONSTATAN CONTINUAMENTE CON SUS FRASECITAS que la mujer es menos sexual que el hombre.
Y por otro lado quieren convencer a las mujeres que no les tira tanto el sexo como a los hombres porque han sido influidas por el patriarcado.
Es una cosa y la contraria. Así es el cuerpo de la incoherencia.

Y digo yo ¿al patriarcado tan follador no le interesaría más que las mujeres fuesen adictas al sexo?.

Estas marimachos viejas fuerzan a que las feministas de nueva hornada vivan contra su naturaleza. Así las están dejando locas de la cabeza.

Quieren pareja pero tienen que demostrar su empoderamiento cerdil.


----------



## Terminus (24 Jul 2022)

Dar altavoz institucional a estas desequilibradas mentales es violencia


----------



## brickworld (24 Jul 2022)

Que asco de taradas y de locas del coño paguiteras, quitan las ganas de ligar y de follar joder 

LOCAS DEL COÑO


----------



## Lian (24 Jul 2022)

Es mejor tomárselo a risa viendo su cara...

A este tipo de mujeres nunca en la vida las han insistido ni en tener sexo ni en el tema ligoteo/cortejo, por eso tienen esa frustración contra y para el hombre, porque como no las han tocado ni con un palo, deben estar bastante resentidas y frustradas, aparte de tener el complemento del chiringuito al que representan claro.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (24 Jul 2022)

Melafo, buena mature


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Jul 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Feminazis, carne de psiquiátrico.
> 
> *Ana Castro Liz, psicóloga: «Si te insiste mucho en tener sexo, también es violencia»*
> 
> ...



Quiere decir, a mi no me hacen caso y no me follan, las demás también tienen que estar amargadas como yo.


----------



## _V_ (24 Jul 2022)

No lo digo yo, lo dicen las propias mujeres. El ciclo menstrual no llega a una semana, la manipulación es el mes entero. Guárdate el gaslighting para otro.


----------



## Abrojo (24 Jul 2022)

tiene el entreteto como el fuelle de un acordeón


----------



## calzonazos (24 Jul 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Melafo, buena mature



Tu te follas s una cabra muerta con peluca puto enfermo


----------



## ueee3 (24 Jul 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> Y si me insiste ella?



Si ella dice que sí, es si.


----------



## Turbocalbo (24 Jul 2022)

Insistir en que no sea con ella, podria considerarse violencia extendida?


----------



## Nagare1999 (24 Jul 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Tu te follas s una cabra muerta con peluca puto enfermo



joder, que erección tan tonta


----------



## Itanimulli (24 Jul 2022)

Hay que ver lo misteriosas que sois las mujeres. Cuanto me queda por aprender.
Alfa incontrolable=moja bragas. Beta panzudín costumbrista=seca bragas pero paga facturas. Fin del ciclo femenino.


----------



## Ptgv2 (24 Jul 2022)

Todos chillando y solo confirma uno de los puntos que ha explicado mil veces Tito. Sí que tenéis lo que merecéis sí. @Coherente @GT5


----------



## Ptgv2 (24 Jul 2022)

Que estás locas tengan cabida hoy día tiene un punto muy bueno y es que se les va la lengua y te exponen la estafa femenina ante vuestras caras. Pero seguís sin pillarlo.


----------



## Trucha (24 Jul 2022)

¿Y si te insiste mucho en que quiere un bolso de 300 eur?

¿Y si te insiste mucho en que hay que poner suelo de tarima flotante?

¿Y si te insiste mucho en querer ir a casa de su madre?

¿Y si te insiste mucho en que quiere otro hijo?

¿Y si te insiste mucho en llamarte sinvergüenza, vago, marica, pichacorta, desgraciado, fracasado o cualquier cosa que se le ocurra?

¿Y si te insiste mucho... así en general?

¿Qué es todo eso?


----------



## Sementalytal (24 Jul 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> En cambio si ella insiste mucho en ir a comer a casa de su madre no lo es.



BROOOOOOOOOOTAL


----------



## reconvertido (24 Jul 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Feminazis, carne de psiquiátrico.
> 
> *Ana Castro Liz, psicóloga: «Si te insiste mucho en tener sexo, también es violencia»*
> 
> ...



Esa vieja gorda de mierda de piel ajada que o se preocupe.
Que no es que nadie le insistirá mucho, que no es que la insistan.
Es que nadie le propondrá nada.


----------



## reconvertido (24 Jul 2022)

Trucha dijo:


> ¿Y si te insiste mucho en que quiere un bolso de 300 eur?
> 
> ¿Y si te insiste mucho en que hay que poner suelo de tarima flotante?
> 
> ...



Todo eso es DERECHOS DE LAS MUJERES.
Porque los maltratadores violadores soís así.
Desgraciado.
Quejquejjta muriendo gente, ¿o no lo sabessssss? Gñiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## reconvertido (24 Jul 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> Una pregunta, señora psicoloca: si ella te dice "si no haces X, no hay sexo", ¿es violencia?



En toco caso coacción o chantaje.


----------



## randomizer (24 Jul 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> En toco caso coacción o chantaje.



O sea, violencia. Psicológica o emocional, pero violencia. Como la de la charo de la noticia.


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Jul 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Feminazis, carne de psiquiátrico.
> 
> *Ana Castro Liz, psicóloga: «Si te insiste mucho en tener sexo, también es violencia»*
> 
> ...



¿Es normal que esa puta foca tenga la papada de las tetas tan arrugada y llena de surcos? Que puto asco joder, parece que tenga hebras de hilo por dentro


----------



## Pivi06 (24 Jul 2022)

Es como el chiste del desgarro en el tobillo.

Señora, la violencia es violencia y los desgarros son desgarros, y las torceduras son torceduras. No nos venda motos para vivir del cuento.


----------



## torque_200bc (24 Jul 2022)

Y si te insiste mucho en que gastes menos dinero en ropa?


----------



## Ming I (24 Jul 2022)

Y añado, llamarte a la hora de la siesta y ofrecerte insistentemente tarifas de movil, gas o calefacción con descuento también es violencia, aunque sea una mujer la que llame. A la primera teleoperadora que me ofrezca algo le meto una viogen.


----------



## Stormtrooper (24 Jul 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


>



Puedes estar tranquila chortina, no solo no te voy a insistir que ni siquiera te lo voy a proponer.


----------



## torque_200bc (24 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que como a la señora no le dejan anunciarse "Se hacen peritajes psicologicos para viogenizar a proveedores con cualquier excusa" pues se paga este publirreportaje, que quien quiere entender lo entiende.


----------



## reconvertido (24 Jul 2022)

Es violaciónnnnn inversaaaaaa.
Tengo derecho a que te acerques a míiiii y yo a rechazarateeeee, violador y violador inversoooo.
Me privas de mis dos derechos por ser mujeraaaaaaaaaaa
Gñiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.


----------



## omin0na (24 Jul 2022)

Entiendo que insistir en cualquier cosa es violencia??
Pues bueno habrá que legislar en consecuencia, cuando ellas pidan cualquier cosa insistentemente deberíamos de poder denunciar las


----------



## Switch_46 (24 Jul 2022)

Tengo claro que en cuanto mi hija cumpla los 18, nos largamos de esta pocilga llamada España. El nivel de animaladas que se ven a diario en este país, es digno de estudio. Y lo peor, la dejadez, permisividad y aletargamiento de esta sociedad no tiene parangón.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Jul 2022)

Switch_46 dijo:


> Tengo claro que en cuanto mi hija cumpla los 18, nos largamos de esta pocilga llamada España. El nivel de animaladas que se ven a diario en este país, es digno de estudio. Y lo peor, la dejadez, permisividad y aletargamiento de esta sociedad no tiene parangón.



Para entonces será una mamasita rosalera sorbelefas follamenas


----------



## jiren (24 Jul 2022)

a esa no le han insistido en su vida


----------



## siroco (24 Jul 2022)

peor es cuando la mujer insiste mucho en que friegues la cocina, eso sí que jode hacerlo obligado, no un puto polvo de mierda


----------



## Pressak (24 Jul 2022)

ni folla ni deja follar

como yo no follo vosotros tampoco violadores


----------



## parcifal (24 Jul 2022)

Esto es guai.





Esto es de depravado asqueroso.





La violencia es ignorar lo que quiere el otro/a desde una posición de poder.
Ponerse de acuerdo no cuesta tanto, joder.


----------



## XRL (24 Jul 2022)

siroco dijo:


> peor es cuando la mujer insiste mucho en que friegues la cocina, eso sí que jode hacerlo obligado, no un puto polvo de mierda



esto es lo bueno de no tener pareja,que no eres el esclavo de nadie y como si quieres vivir en una pocilga xD

si,soy yo


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (24 Jul 2022)

Todo esh violencia, shalvo alguna cosa


----------



## Decipher (24 Jul 2022)

Y si no insiste también.


----------



## alas97 (24 Jul 2022)

todo correcto.

a los tíos que viven en las islas feroes, sin mazarse ni pollas se buscan las mujeres en filipinas y tailandia.

mint 17:38; se los dejé marcado para los más vagos.



que sigan dando por culo.


----------



## il banditto (24 Jul 2022)

Me importa 3 cojones la opinión de la Charo cuerpo escombro esta.


----------



## racalmatt (24 Jul 2022)

Si le insistes es violencia...., si no le dices nada = ya no me quieres


----------



## parcifal (24 Jul 2022)

En serio, hoy paseando por la calle con mi hija de diez años nos hemos topado con una marquesina de publicidad con un cartel enorme con una oferta de 2x1 de satisfyer a todo color. (Si un 2x1 !!!)
Mi hija me ha preguntado que era eso y no he sabido que decirle...
No me imagino el mismo anuncio en plena calle, al lado de una parada de bus, con una imagen de una vagina vibratória en oferta.
Eso es violencia y adoctrinamiento en contra de los hombres y la masculinidad, que no tiene porque ser insana. Follar no es malo. Hacerse pajas tampoco, pero con igualdad.
Puto mundo nos está quedando.


----------



## chusto (24 Jul 2022)

El mas minimo obstaculo o alteracion de lo que le sale del papo a una mujer, es violencia. Son criaturas a las que no hay que molestarles absolutamente nada.


----------



## jeiper (24 Jul 2022)

Banalizan la palabla violencia con una facilidad pasmosa.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (24 Jul 2022)

Charo mierda con titulo regalao.

Al menos durante mi vida si he escuchado a psicologas no usar la cartita viogen o temas como el sexo, menuda estupidez decir que por "insistir" ya es violencia con tu pareja, ya hay que ser subnormal.

Y cuando es la mujer la que insiste porque quiere mas polvos, es violencia tambien imagino ¿O no?


----------



## Plasta (24 Jul 2022)

Tiene lorzas gostosas la psicóloga.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Jul 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Feminazis, carne de psiquiátrico.
> 
> *Ana Castro Liz, psicóloga: «Si te insiste mucho en tener sexo, también es violencia»*
> 
> ...



En su caso concreto, mas que violencia seria mas bien por desesperacion.


----------



## Talosgüevos (24 Jul 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Feminazis, carne de psiquiátrico.
> 
> *Ana Castro Liz, psicóloga: «Si te insiste mucho en tener sexo, también es violencia»*
> 
> ...



Si ella quiere ir de compras, que vayas con su Puta madre o con sus putas amigas, a bailar salsa y mierdas de esas, viajes absurdos…También es violencia!!!
Aguantar a una zorra hoy en día es un deporte de riesgo .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Euron G. (24 Jul 2022)

Si ya la foto me produce una repulsión horrenda, no quiero imaginar como tendrá el chope. BUAGH, Señora, ni con un palo!


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (24 Jul 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Feminazis, carne de psiquiátrico.
> 
> *Ana Castro Liz, psicóloga: «Si te insiste mucho en tener sexo, también es violencia»*
> 
> ...



Una de dos:
Esta tía es frígida...Por lo que el sexo le es tan asqueroso como urgar en la basura.
O, tiene furor uterino, con más calentura que los palos de un churrero, pero no encuentra "AL VULCANÓLOGO" que le aplaque ese volcán en su entrepierna.

Se aconseja mantenerse lo más alejado posible de este espécimen. Hay quién ha penado tres años de cárcel por "furcias como esta".


----------



## Talosgüevos (24 Jul 2022)

Pero vamos a ser claro, si tienes pareja y no te deja lefarla HAY QUE DEJARLA INMEDIATAMENTE, no se le tiene que insistir, o lefazo o puerta.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## fredesvindo (24 Jul 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Feminazis, carne de psiquiátrico.
> 
> *Ana Castro Liz, psicóloga: «Si te insiste mucho en tener sexo, también es violencia»*
> 
> ...



Esta folla poco y se le nota en la cara.


----------



## silent lurker (24 Jul 2022)

zugastiagui dijo:


> Feminazis, carne de psiquiátrico.
> 
> *Ana Castro Liz, psicóloga: «Si te insiste mucho en tener sexo, también es violencia»*
> 
> ...



Ya sé de donde photochoparon las imagenes de los canales de Marte, los listos de la NASA.
El escote de la charo .


----------



## Xsiano (24 Jul 2022)

Por desgracia tengo que decírtelo, pareces tener cierto retraso cognitivo, ya sabes no hay que dejarse esas cosas porque pueden ir a más, suerte y un abrazo.


----------



## Joaquim (24 Jul 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Pero joder la vida del beta proveedor no es violencia



Violencia es lo que ellas digan, y puuuunto!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (24 Jul 2022)

En su caso habria que estudiar si se lo pide alguien


----------



## El_Dioni (24 Jul 2022)

NECESITA UNA BUENA LEFADA
TIENE EL CUELLO SECO


----------



## Saco de papas (24 Jul 2022)

silent lurker dijo:


> Ya sé de donde photochoparon las imagenes de los canales de Marte, los listos de la NASA.
> El escote de la charo .
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134304



Ahí probaron el rover ese de la Nasa.


----------



## Covid Bryant (24 Jul 2022)

@InigoMontoya siempre está dispuesto a comer polla


----------



## Rescatador (24 Jul 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> Opinar de todo es violencia.
> 
> Contradecirme es violencia.
> 
> ...



Cito esto porque parece que está dicho en broma, pero en la mente de esta gente, todo eso y más, es cierto.

Tengo abierto un par de hilos donde nos explican que TODO es Violencia. Antes, en los 70 o por ahí, se decía que la izquierda entendía que la política era una guerra civil pero por otros medios. De hecho MARX en su explicación materialista de la historia explica TODO como una *lucha* de clases.

El discurso de MEDIASET en los debates sobre el DOCUDRAMA de la vida de Rociíto: "El ESTADO y la JUSTICIA no es otra cosa que VIOLENCIA INSTITUCIONAL" Y PUUUUUNTO.

Los IMPUESTOS no consisten en recaudar DINERO. La explicación es muy simple: el Estado™ no necesita recaudar papeles o bits que el propio Estado™ crea, lo que se trata es a través de la política laboral (remar) y fiscal (castigo) hacer que la sociedad produzca los bienes que a las autoridades les interese.

En definitiva, esta gente entiende que todo es o pasa por la Violencia, en sus distintos grados, no necesariamente física. Puede ser ambiental, social, legal, estructural o institucional.

Pero su visión del mundo y de las relaciones son de una forma u otra, en último modo, Violencia. O imposición si queréis.

El caso es que las izquierdas en el modo de establecer el relato o desde una visión utilitarista para conseguir sus fines, es mejor que las derechas, que no saben por donde les da el aire y acaban sometidas sin saberlo o no a su agenda ideológica.


----------



## Charles B. (24 Jul 2022)

¿Por qué este tipo de estupideces siempre las suelta gente espantosa físicamente?

Es una pregunta retórica, claro.


----------



## Lain Coubert (24 Jul 2022)

Nosotros no los llamamos "ciclos femeninos", en cambio, decimos " Ya no te hace de reír"


----------



## Godofredo1099 (24 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que cuando ya tenéis al tío comiendo de vuestra mano y os habéis aburrido de su mandanga simplemente empezáis a cerrar el grifo hasta que cada vez sale menos agua de la billa, si hay hijos de por medio aún se aguanta por los costes del divorcio y el engorro que supone el proceso, la repartición de bienes, llegar a un acuerdo etc etc, pero sin progenie ni proyecto vital bien asentado, estas relaciones acaban por erosionarse cada vez más hasta que simplemente mueren, por pura inanición.
El amor dura tres años, el calentón tres meses. A día de hoy se ven cada vez más rupturas y divorcios. La gente sabe que hay una gran variedad en el mercado y están constantemente comparándose con los demás y buscando una perfección inexistente (no existe ni el príncipe azul ni la princesa Rapunzel de cuento) hay muchas puertas abiertas gracias a las apps de contactos, RRSS, etc y para muchos millenials y gen z los conceptos de fidelidad o monogamia están desvalorizados por culpa de la ideología que han consumido y porque socialmente se están tratando de imponer conceptos como el poliamor o las relaciones abiertas (otra argucia de los de siempre para socavar las parejas y las familias y llevarlas a una situación de colapso) con cada vez las ahínco. Es una situación trastornante. Y la gente acaba mal, con depresiones, ansiedad, etc
En otros países no existe esta mentalidad de degeneración y decadencia social, moral. Las portuguesas que conozco llevan con sus novios desde los 13 o 14 años y hay alguna casada (tías de 25/26 años para arriba) ,algunas eslavas, sobre todo búlgaras, también. Allí buscan formar una familia y construir algo similar a lo que tuvieron sus padres y abuelos, aquí te venden que están empoderadas y no se cuantos cuentos más mientras lo único que les importa es Attwhorear por Internet, salir de party hard con sus friends, cubrirse el cuerpo con más tattoos de mierda y subir fotos en tanga a Ig.
Son frívolas, egocéntricas, superficiales y además horteras.
Da mucha grima toda esta hornada de monstruitas que están creando. Pero la vida las espera a la vuelta de la esquina con una buena hostia de realidad.


----------



## tmoliterno (25 Jul 2022)

Y si me voy de pilinguis, ¿qué es?


----------



## greg_house (25 Jul 2022)

El rollo de todo esto es que cualquier acto sea susceptible de ser usado para joder al hombre (si se quiere).

Tranquilos que si es negro o un psicopata caradura de esos que tanto les gusta a las putas Españolas no le putearan con nada.....

Ya sabemos como va todo esto. A joder al hombre honesto, los que son unos hijos de puta no se les aplica ni ley , ni castigo, ni nada. Los "malotes" son los unicos que follan sin problemas ni restriccion.

El hombre honrado esta amenazado. Antes tenia alguna opcion. Ahora solo es un puto pelele que pone la pasta, la casa, la sangre y las lagrimas para que toda la puta sociedad que tenemos montada tire mientras el es apaleado.

Puta España!!!!!!


----------



## elKaiser (25 Jul 2022)

tmoliterno dijo:


> Y si me voy de pilinguis, ¿qué es?



Dentro de poco será delito.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (25 Jul 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Melafo, buena mature



Te arriesgas mucho, juegas fuerte


----------



## Gotthard (25 Jul 2022)

Básicamente sabes cuando esta a tope ovulacion porque te despierta a las 3AM para folleteo aunque tienes que currar al dia siguiente, pero luego viene el bajon hormonal posterior y la regla: llenar de chocolate la casa, mano de santo y algun detalle tipo flores, pero hay que escurrir el bulto y adoptar perfil bajo porque es el momento de las transferencias de culpa, las manipulaciones emocionales variadas y las broncas inexplicables por cualquier estupidez. Luego tienen un par de semanas que estan medio normales y se puede hablar con ellas.


----------



## NPI (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## MAESE PELMA (25 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> MELAF00000000000



los melafos también son violencia


----------



## Sub Lumine Dei (25 Jul 2022)

Con las nuevas tecnologías en sinergia con el feminismo, no estamos lejos del crimen mental.
O las mandamos de vuelta al siglo XVIII, o estamos jodidos.
Nuestros antepasados no eran machistas. Nuestros antepasados conocían perfectamente la naturaleza de la mujer.


----------



## Don Luriio (25 Jul 2022)

"Negarse a usar condón o algún tipo de barrera a la hora de mantener relaciones es abuso"...A pelito es delito


----------



## Sub Lumine Dei (25 Jul 2022)

charlie3 dijo:


> Cuanto es mucho?



Lo que sea que se presente en la denuncia, es irrelevante.


----------



## Sub Lumine Dei (25 Jul 2022)

Cuando os interesa enganchar a un hombre, os pasáis vuestros sacrosantos ciclos por lo más profundo del coño.
Caxo simio dice la hembra de Mandril... 

HIPÓCRITAS


----------



## noseburbuja (25 Jul 2022)

pues si yo no hubiera insistido no habria follado ni el 70% de la veces y creo q me quedo corto


----------



## moromierda (25 Jul 2022)

No antende yo ca emporta brubujeanos one fumenasi du merde má, amegos.


----------



## Pablem0s (25 Jul 2022)

¿Y esos ciclos de mierda implican pasarte 10-12-14 días sin follar con tu marido (pero con total tranquilidad eh, sin mostrar el menor ademán de ello) por "estar agobiada" y tener "mucha carga de trabajo"? Si es que cada día saltáis con una gilipollez más absurda y ridícula que la anterior.


----------



## Mongolo471 (25 Jul 2022)

Esta monja folla menos que todos los foreros juntos. Anda que no mola follar de improviso.


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Jul 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> los melafos también son violencia



Y lo peor es la violencia soterrada. Esa violencia silenciosa que no ves, pero que está ahí.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (25 Jul 2022)

Paguitófilos Remófobos dijo:


> Todo esh violencia, shalvo alguna cosa



el mejor Presidente que se vio nunca, un crack.


----------



## Smoker (25 Jul 2022)

Por este motivo al hombre se le permite la poligamia


----------



## vanderwilde (25 Jul 2022)

Así son ellas, como el perro del hortelano. No pillará, y quiere que todas estén en las mismas.

Buenas se ponen cuando en el grupito se enteran que una de ellas ha encontrado tío. Todas echando espumarajos por la boca.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (25 Jul 2022)

Mis felicitaciones a Lady Arruga y a todas las que hablan como ella: no han conocido la violencia en su vida, no la han experimentado ni en el cine. Las mandaba a vivir al Donbás, hasta que aprendan a usar el vocabulario con un poco de respeto por la gente que sufre violencia real.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jul 2022)

Psicólogos: cuentistas, sinvergüenzas que no quieren trabajar y estafan a la gente.


----------



## Alma Khadija (25 Jul 2022)

Supongo que la sujeta esta lleva años sin tener relaciones con un hombre, y diría que su última experiencia fue cercana a los 20 años. Es el problema con los varones, que su líbido está al máximo y su nivel de ansiedad muy alto hasta que no cumplen los 25 años y algunos la treintena incluso. Es por eso que es mejor cuando buscas pareja y eres mujer tener en cuenta a alguien que tenga la cabeza más fría.

Además, que los hombres no están el 100% del tiempo pensando en sexo. Aunque si estas casadas y te insiste mucho quizás el problema seas tú y no él.


----------



## pepeleches (25 Jul 2022)

Pues a mi me parece perfecto. Cada vez que sacan los pies del tiesto y elevan el nivel de estupidez, alguien nuevo se da cuenta de qué va esta gente. 

Cuando todo es violencia, nada es violencia. Algo que, por cierto, perjudica muchísimo a las verdaderas víctimas; en el momento en que distorsionas el límite entre lo que es violencia y no, y lo pones de forma absurda donde a ti te da la gana con tus estupideces subjetivas, estás poniendo al mismo nivel a quien ha sufrido una violación y a quien ha sufrido una mirada de 2 segundos de un hombre que pueda interpretar como lasciva.

Lo hacen con el retorcido deseo de que todas las mujeres se sientan víctimas, y engordar de paso las estadísticas. Como hizo el Ministerio de Igualdad hace no mucho, en una encuesta donde (obviamente) aseguraba que la mayoría de las mujeres habían sufrido violencia, pero después de catalogar como violencia haber sentido miradas o que alguien hubiera contado un chiste con contenido sexual.


----------



## Culozilla (25 Jul 2022)

Ya sé que parte de la gracia de este foro es llevar todo al extremo. Pero hay que entender las cosas en su contexto.

¿Qué es insistir “mucho”? ¿Una vez cada 3 horas, todos los días? ¿Una vez al día? ¿A la semana? ¿Al mes?…

¿Cómo se llega a la situación de tener que insistir por follar? Yo nunca me he visto en esa situación. Muchas veces ha sido mi mujer la que me ha pedido tema cuando he tenido alguna época de estrés en el curro y no me apetecía hacer nada más que estirarme y mirar el techo.

Si tienes que ir persiguiendo a tu novia o a tu mujer para follar, es que tu relación se ha ido a la mierda. Y, bueno, lo que diga está Charo es totalmente indiferente. Solo quiere pagüitas.


----------



## FernandoGTR (25 Jul 2022)

Que sigan, que al final TODAS con ansiolíticos y gatos por doquier y que nadie las aguantará ni las mirará ni con la mira de un rifle de francotirador.


----------



## DVD1975 (25 Jul 2022)

Un hombre que te quiera jamás va insistir ahora sí te vas con amego africano o un empotrador que supones q va pasar?.
Esos no van a una cita y van hacer encajes de bolillos?.
A mi un africano me dijo que en su cultura insistir es normal y forzar de alguna manera es normal con lo cual las mujeres ya saben lo que va pasar si salen con un africano.


----------



## Chortina Premium (25 Jul 2022)

Que una charo te pida que le chupes la pepitorra también es violencia, y con agravantes


----------



## Julianillo (25 Jul 2022)

ella no tendra jamas ese problema


----------



## NXT (25 Jul 2022)

_"Si empezamos a preguntar a mujeres de nuestra familia o a mujeres conocidas que pasan de los 60 o 70 años, *seguramente* una de cada cinco ha experimentado abuso sexual por parte de su pareja,..."_​"Seguramente". Ahí, tirando de prejuicios sin consultar datos estadísticos ni verificar nada.



_"...se les ha obligado a tener relaciones sexuales en contra de su voluntad o *han accedido por temor a la reacción de su pareja*. "_​Un temor puede ser infundado, sin que haya malos tratos anteriores ni amenazas de ningún tipo, en cuyo caso sería un problema propio de esa persona que no se puede achacar a la pareja, por muy pesada que se pudiera poner. Hay que saber decir no cuando uno no quiere, en vez de dejarse llevar y luego culpar a la pareja por ello.

_*"—Cuando alguien accede a tener sexo solo para evitar consecuencias ¿se considera abuso? "*_​_"—Claro, *porque la persona accede por temor.*"_​Si el temor es fundado y ha habido malos tratos, sí. Pero si tu pareja ni siquiera te ha levantado la voz, ese temor sería infundado y, por tanto, irracional y fruto de algún problema psicológico de esa persona. ¿Cómo se puede culpar a la pareja de ésto si nunca ha hecho nada malo y no es consciente de ese problema?

Entiendo que está hablando en el contexto de una relación en la que hay malos tratos, pero conviene ser más rigurosos y reconocer todas las posibilidades. De lo contrario se acaba uno fanatizando y creyendo que todos los hombres son maltratadores, como ya vemos con el feminismo hegemónico.

Habría que ver también qué formación tiene esta señora, porque un psicólogo no es un psiquiatra, su formación es menor hasta tal punto que puede no tener ni idea de enfermedades mentales, por ejemplo.


----------



## terraenxebre (25 Jul 2022)

charlie3 dijo:


> Cuanto es mucho?



Es de Lugo, vive a 5 calles de la mía....conocido y conocida míos la visitaron por crisis de pareja, ( acabaron separados)


----------



## Mr. VULT (25 Jul 2022)

"tambien eres asesino aunque no mates ni muera nadie".


----------



## Eric Finch (25 Jul 2022)

Para ser que es una carrera de pinta y colorea hay que ver el número de desquiciadas que atrae.


----------



## Diablo (25 Jul 2022)

Psicología es la carrera preferida de las feminazis. Le dejé buena reseña en google.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (25 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Y lo peor es la violencia soterrado. Esa violencia silenciosa que no ves, pero que está ahí.



son como las presencias ectoplásmicas.


----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Jul 2022)

https://www.rochainforma.com/cuatro-relaciones-por-semana-la-clausula-en-el-matrimonio-entre-jlo-y-ben-affleck/


----------

